# Any Current Senegalese Twist Wearers????



## growinstrong (Apr 28, 2010)

Heeeey ladies,

I am very interested in getting some Senegalese Twists to help me get to 20 weeks post. I am hoping to be full MBL  after my touchup. Its been ages and I mean ages  since I've had any type of braids up in this head and just had a few questions from some of you that's had experience with this type of style. Specifically, I want to know:

1) How long do they last?
2) A good price to pay for thin or medium twist
3) Are they damaging?
4) How do you care for you hair and scalp while in the twists (shampoo, condition, oiling scalp and etc....)
5) A good shop in the Houston area

I'm sure I'll have more questions later, but this is all I could think of for now. Thanks in advance for you answers .


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 28, 2010)

I had some around this time last year and will probably be getting a set installed next month sometime. My answers are in red.

1) How long do they last? They can last up to 3 months. Some people go 4 but I wouldn't go that long. 

2) A good price to pay for thin or medium twist I usually pay 180.

3) Are they damaging? As long as they're not too tight, no.

4) How do you care for you hair and scalp while in the twists (shampoo, condition, oiling scalp and etc....) I tried to prolong washing because I didn't want my natural hair to curl up and puff through but once every 2 weeks. I don't use oil on my hair though. It'll make my braids slip.

5) A good shop in the Houston area Sorry I'm in Baltimore.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> Heeeey ladies,
> 
> I am very interested in getting some Senegalese Twists to help me get to 20 weeks post. I am hoping to be full MBL  after my touchup. Its been ages and I mean ages  since I've had any type of braids up in this head and just had a few questions from some of you that's had experience with this type of style. Specifically, I want to know:
> 
> ...


 
*Answers in blue. I love Senegalese Twists! I've been wearing them during my transition. I'm thinking about getting another install today.*


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the response.  So, where you live, what size does $180 get you?  I dont want them thick, I think I prefer the smaller sized ones.



Platinum said:


> *Answers in blue. I love Senegalese Twists! I've been wearing them during my transition. I'm thinking about getting another install today.*


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> thanks for the response. So, where you live, what size does $180 get you? I dont want them thick, I think I prefer the smaller sized ones.


 
*My twists are pretty small. Here's a pic.*


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 28, 2010)

I looooooove them and they look great on you .  This is definitely the size I want.




Platinum said:


> *My twists are pretty small. Here's a pic.*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 28, 2010)

mine last 1-2 months. i do them myself, so i can take them out if i am itching to get to my real hair. this next set (installing tonight) will stay in until june 13th, and hopefully i can break BSL in them.

as i stated i do them myself, but i generally see them for between 150-175. 180 isn't too far off.

i've never noticed any damage from them.

i wash every 2-3 weeks, spraying with a moisturizing braid spray every 2-3 days.

i am in virginia, so i can't answer your last question.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 28, 2010)

Your hair looks so lush in your avatar .  what type of braid spray do you use?  I think I'm gonna follow the Crown and Glory method. I'm not talented enough to do them myself, so I guess I have to come out the pocket, but if they last at least 2 months and I get some good growth, it will be well worth it to me .



lilsparkle825 said:


> mine last 1-2 months. i do them myself, so i can take them out if i am itching to get to my real hair. this next set (installing tonight) will stay in until june 13th, and hopefully i can break BSL in them.
> 
> as i stated i do them myself, but i generally see them for between 150-175. 180 isn't too far off.
> 
> ...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 28, 2010)

Subbing.... I'm getting mine installed next week, so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 28, 2010)

I made an appt for an install on Friday.  I'll let you know how it goes and will update this thread with some pics .



arm445 said:


> Subbing.... I'm getting mine installed next week, so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 28, 2010)

^^^^ Thanks I can't wait to see  The braiding shop by my BF's house (Vauxhall,NJ) charges based upon size and length(including the hair)-100-120; I'm not sure what this means, but I will be checking it out before I let them touch my head.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 29, 2010)

I've decided to wait a few more weeks on the Senegalese Twist.  I'm trying to stretch long enough so I dont have to relax my hair before my son is born on July 13. I do plan to get cornrows this visit and keep them in 2-3 weeks, and then get my Senegalese Twists 1-2 weeks after that, which should take me well past my due date .


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 2, 2010)

I'm getting mine installed as we speak. Will. Post pics later.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 2, 2010)

Ok, so it took a total of 2.5 hours to get the twist installed (two women were doing my hair) and it came out so GREAT (totally worth my $100)   I'm excited and I can't wait to try new styles for the summer. I plan to keep them in until August.

here are the pics:


----------



## Simply_elle (Jun 20, 2010)

BUMP! 

I'm thinking of getting these soon... I'd love to see more pics!!! Any Good braiders near the NYC are would be helpful also....


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 20, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Ok, so it took a total of 2.5 hours to get the twist installed (two women were doing my hair) and it came out so GREAT (totally worth my $100)  I'm excited and I can't wait to try new styles for the summer. I plan to keep them in until August.
> 
> here are the pics:


 
Your twists look great. 
Would you mind telling me what type of hair you used?
TIA


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks. They used Kanekelon hair (sp?) I wish I could have kept them in longer, but I started a new job and wanted my hair to look fresh (they would have definately lasted until mid-July)



TwistNMx said:


> Your twists look great.
> Would you mind telling me what type of hair you used?
> TIA


----------



## MissSenegal (Jun 21, 2010)

1) How long do they last? They can last 2 to 3 months but I only keep mine in for 6-7 weeks
2) A good price to pay for thin or medium twist I do my own hair or my mother does them but between 100-150 is the mos I would pay
3) Are they damaging?  Only if they are too tight.
4) How do you care for you hair and scalp while in the twists (shampoo, condition, oiling scalp and etc....) I shampoo and condition once a week and co wash once a week. I mix shea butter and castor oil and use that on my scalp and twist.
5) A good shop in the Houston area Sorry I'm in NJ.

Make sure you ask them what method they use. Do they start off braiding then twist or start with twist. It will last longer if they start with a braid pattern then twist but you may not like the look.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried these with human hair?? Is it worth it...or just stick to the synthetic???


----------



## SouthernDimps (Jun 21, 2010)

Simply_elle said:


> Has anyone tried these with human hair?? Is it worth it...or just stick to the synthetic???



I have always used synthetic hair because I think it holds the twists better which means that they will last longer. Human hair might be to silky for long-term use and the twists might come out.


----------



## nique3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Owwww, I have some RIGHT NOW. The picture is in my photo album RIGHT HERE.  So far I had them for a month.  I'm going to try to stretch them for two months (but I don't think it's going to happen).  I moisturize my hair every other day with a mixture of water, my fav leave in,  hawiian silky 14-in-1, and olive oil.  I paid 160, and it took aprx 5 hours to complete.  Sorry I don't know any places Texas.  I do plan on getting them again, except this time I will get straight ends and not curly.  I don't think they are damaging as long as you pay special attention to your edges.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jun 21, 2010)

THANK YOU!


I was worried about the edges...and your twists are soo pretty. I'm doing a bit more research...and will get them soon! Thank you guys for all your imput!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> *My twists are pretty small. Here's a pic.*


 
Beautiful and very neat.
May I ask why type of hair you used to make them this way?
I've done this with rasta hair and it just looked so rough.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 21, 2010)

Simply_elle said:


> Has anyone tried these with human hair?? Is it worth it...or just stick to the synthetic???


 
I don't use human hair because it's just not worth it to me. 
I wet and condition my hair almost daily and I believe they would slip right out. HTH


----------



## jhcprincess (Jun 21, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> Heeeey ladies,
> I am very interested in getting some Senegalese Twists to help me get to 20 weeks post. I am hoping to be full MBL  after my touchup. Its been ages and I mean ages  since I've had any type of braids up in this head and just had a few questions from some of you that's had experience with this type of style. Specifically, I want to know:
> 
> 1) How long do they last?
> ...



Please see the answers in bold, HTH!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm trying to do some senegalese twists right now. They're coming up very rpetty  but I think the parts are too big. Anyone have any pics on how big the parts are supposed to be. Or are you supposed to make a part and then split it in half so you'll have more braids? I've seen that in one or two videos. I've done have of my head and I only have like 25 braids! . I think I need at least 80 for them to look nice


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Jun 29, 2010)

Simply_elle said:


> Has anyone tried these with human hair?? Is it worth it...or just stick to the synthetic???




I had them with human hair in high school all four years but i lost contact with the braider. Most people were refusing to use human hair for them. They lasted 8 to 10 weeks ill post pics
















I USED WET AND WAVY HAIR. I tried human but lost the pics but i perfer wet and wavy if i wanna use human they last better and didnt fall out as much


----------



## Rose1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had Senegalese Twists done on Saturday.  The lady who did my hair started braiding first then twisting.  She said that whenever she does people's hair they don't want her to start off twisting as they don't stay in as long.  Mine took about 8 - 9 hours as they are quite small (although not micro) and because the woman is not the quickest braider.  I'm happy with them, and hope to keep them in for at least two months.


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 29, 2010)

I just watched a YT video, and I put in my own kinky twists before. I think I'll just put some in myself and let my niece do my back area. I have to be honest with myself, I am poor and I won't keep em in longer than three weeks. I have to touch my hair. Lol. 

I will post pictures after the holiday. I'll prob start tommorrow.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 29, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Ok, so it took a total of 2.5 hours to get the twist installed (two women were doing my hair) and it came out so GREAT (totally worth my $100)  I'm excited and I can't wait to try new styles for the summer. I plan to keep them in until August.
> 
> here are the pics:


 
This is gawgus! Can you curl this hair?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 29, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> This is gawgus! Can you curl this hair?



if you set the ends on rods and dip them in hot water, yes. heat from appliances will melt it.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 29, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> if you set the ends on rods and dip them in hot water, yes. heat from appliances will melt it.


I really honestly want some. I might do them myself. How long do they take if you do them on your own?

Do you start braiding or twisting them? And just to make sure it is kankelon hair right?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 29, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> I really honestly want some. I might do them myself. How long do they take if you do them on your own?
> 
> Do you start braiding or twisting them? And just to make sure it is kankelon hair right?



i go slow as molasses  so it usually takes me between 6-8 hours, which i tend to break up into 2 days. i did sit down in front of daytime TV once and it only took me four hours...

i start with a braid, because like some of the other ladies said, they're more secure and seem to last longer. you're right about the kanekalon -- the hair is already inexpensive, but make sure it's 100% kanekalon and not the cheaper toyokalon-kanekalon blend.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 29, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i go slow as molasses  so it usually takes me between 6-8 hours, which i tend to break up into 2 days. i did sit down in front of daytime TV once and it only took me four hours...
> 
> i start with a braid, because like some of the other ladies said, they're more secure and seem to last longer. you're right about the kanekalon -- the hair is already inexpensive, but make sure it's 100% kanekalon and not the cheaper toyokalon-kanekalon blend.


Ok thanks. I think i will do this in my sister's hair because she is killing me. She is trying to transitioning but her hair is popping off left and right because she not doin what i tell her to do to it. I need her to leave it alone so ima just do these in her head and call it a day. Its crazy and im tired of her coming to me with half popped hair and complaining that it's breaking off cuz nobody is doing anything to it BUT IM TELLING HER WHAT TO DO.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 29, 2010)

I want some!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 14, 2010)

I decided to get some put in next week. This will be my first time.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 15, 2010)

I had some in about a yr ago. I posted he pics in my album. I kept them in about 2mths I believe. Mine were really small tho like zillions.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have this style...I really like it I spray my hair with infusium 23 daily, use a moisturizer on my hair daily.....I cowash my hair..often

I spend like 180-200 to get it down, these will be in for 2 months, on the 18th I plan to keep them in until the 31st.....

I dont get touch ups while there in so I take my  edges down probably a month in and I twist braids and tuck them, so you cant tell...I do that in the back as well..my braids look awesome for them being in two months BUT the new growth is the dead give away I will post a pic from June 18th and one a few days ago


----------



## LouLou1355 (Aug 15, 2010)

honeycomb719 said:


> I had some in about a yr ago. I posted he pics in my album. I kept them in about 2mths I believe. Mine were really small tho like zillions.


 
Were they harsh on the hair or did they help you retain length?


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Aug 15, 2010)

Oct 2009






June 2010





Few Days ago sorry cant see my roots lol


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 6, 2012)

.::Bump::.
This will be my next protective style of choice, once I've removed my sew-in.
Do any of you ladies have any updates to add to this thread?
Any testimonials as to how they've helped you retain length?
Would you choose this style over microbraids?

Inquiring minds would like to know, so FILL ME IN ladies!


----------



## MsKendra (Jun 9, 2012)

I would also like to know any current experiences?

How are you maintaining ur twists?


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 9, 2012)

I've used them to grow out my hair from a ceasar cut.  I started rocking them when I had about 1.5"-2" of hair.  I alternated between twists and curly braid extensions throughout the winter for variation and I rock wigs in between.

***PIC HEAVY***

This is my hair when I first started putting them in:

Sept 2009





Fall 2009 twists:





I like to make them with natural ends:






Winter 2009 twists:











Fro check December 2009:







Early 2010 Winter twists:














Washing my twists:






DCing my twists:







Fro/length check June 2010:










Spring/Summer Twists(used Marley hair and regretted it, not as full/big/long):











Here's my hair fall/winter 2010 (One year later):

















I only rocked them for about 3-4 weeks at a time, back to back, with about a week in between each install.  I eventually stopped washing while in the twists.

I clarified, henna'd and DC'd upon take down and then a quick wash and DC before I put them back in.

HTH!


----------



## Simply_elle (Jun 11, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> I've used them to grow out my hair from a ceasar cut.  I started rocking them when I had about 1.5"-2" of hair.  I alternated between twists and curly braid extensions throughout the winter for variation and I rock wigs in between.
> 
> ***PIC HEAVY***
> 
> ...



Your twists are beautiful!!! I'm intrigued...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Arian (Nov 12, 2012)

Bumping,,,


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 4, 2014)

Bumping... anyone doing twists for summer, or have twists installed right now?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Bumping... anyone doing twists for summer, or have twists installed right now?



I just posted in two other threads. I installed them myself and plan on wearing them throughout the summer. I will redo mine in may.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 4, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I just posted in two other threads. I installed them myself and plan on wearing them throughout the summer. I will redo mine in may.



I plan on installing some soon. Any tips?


----------



## growinstrong (Mar 4, 2014)

We'll, I never did get these braids, but I'm still curious about the answer to my questions


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2014)

My answers below



growinstrong said:


> Heeeey ladies,
> 
> I am very interested in getting some Senegalese Twists to help me get to 20 weeks post. I am hoping to be full MBL  after my touchup. Its been ages and I mean ages  since I've had any type of braids up in this head and just had a few questions from some of you that's had experience with this type of style. Specifically, I want to know:
> 
> ...


----------

